# What size circles for 8mm rhinestones?



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been using only 10 mm rhinestones for my designs, but have decided that I will need to use 8 mm's to fill in a few places on a design that I'm currently working on. I am using low lead Korean stones purchased from Shineart, and for the 10 mm, I make the circles 3.40 mm, which seems to work well for my templates (Stickyflock). What size would you recommend that I make the circles for the 8 mm stones? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You do mean 10ss,not 10 mm don't you?


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

mfatty500 said:


> You do mean 10ss,not 10 mm don't you?


Yes, 10ss is what I meant! Yikes, maybe I shouldn't be cutting anything tonight! lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

For ss8, I use .110" diameter circles.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> For ss8, I use .110" diameter circles.


 Thanks Stephanie!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

mfatty500 said:


> You do mean 10ss,not 10 mm don't you?


Whew, I was going to suggest using nickels for your template!


----------

